# glass ball



## Trying not to break it (Jun 30, 2005)

hi everyone, dug this a couple of weeks ago. it's a solid glass ball. any ideal what it was used for?  thanks,  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2005)

RHONA...some early Victorian furniture had "Ball & Claw" feet...the Claw being made of iron, and the Ball being made of clear glass. Have seen several sizes of these Balls...perhaps your find was one...?


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Rhona,
 At that size it looks like marble.

 KAT


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 4, 2005)

hi whiskeyman and kat, thanks for looking and ideals.  i think it's to large for a marble.  has any one every found a marble larger then a quarter?  thanks   rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2005)

There were marbles a lot bigger than a quarter...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=772&item=5982895200&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## IRISH (Jul 4, 2005)

A friend of mine just dug a marble that's close to two inches across [] ,  it's a nice colourfull pattern inside too.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 5, 2005)

hi guntherhess & irish, thanks for the information.  WOW that marble went for $285.  did they ever make clear marbles? i have found about a doz. marbles where i'm digging.  how do they date marbles? hey irish, i bet your friend was happy.  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Rhona,
 Over here at least,we used to call those big marbles "Bongies".

 KAT


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 6, 2005)

hi kat, the only name i remenber from when i was a kid is "shooters" for the larger ones.  i don't remenber any as large as the clear one.  this is a pic. of the marbles i found in the 1900 to 1930 dump i'm digging.  thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 7, 2005)

i have collected marbles for 20 years , and the large one is not a marble! i am with whiskeyman, this is the ball from a victorian claw foot somthing! a small table or something of that nature.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yep, that's what it be, fo sure. Ball from a furniture foot.

 Mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 11, 2005)

hi diggerjeff and mike , thanks for looking and information on the glass ball.  do you know anything about the marbles i found?   thanks  rhona


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 12, 2005)

the light blue and light green are game marbles. chines checkers. the big white one is a china shooter. the orange and green at top is called a helmet.the red and white is a christiansen flame .the light blue and yellow i think is a peltier.the deep purple and the deep blues are slag glass . cant tell on the rest. the china is oldest followed by the slags. the rest date 1920-1940 or so.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 12, 2005)

hi diggerjeff, thanks sooooo much for the information.  it's almost as good as finding the marbles. went digging today for a while, the only thing i found that wasn't broken was a pretty green and mustard yellow marble.  thanks again,  rhona


----------

